

Yahoo Wants You to Linger (on the Ads, Too) - k-mcgrady
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/06/22/technology/yahoo-wants-you-to-linger-on-the-ads-too.html

======
null_ptr
What a bore. Why would I want to read mill-produced articles weaved with
sponsored posts? There's an overwhelming amount of meaningful content coming
from thousands of different sources, made by writers and artists who have
something to say to the world beyond optimizing for page views and ad clicks.

